# Agx



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

If I set the AGXs to the stiffest settings front and back for daily driving, would it cause the struts to wear out faster? I'm just wondering.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Why?*

They are nearly locked when set to the stiffest setting.


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

I do not understand what you mean. Please explain. Thanks.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

When the AGX's are set to full stiff the are nearly locked, meaning that they do not move much. There is no reason to drive around like this as it will ride like crap and it will not handle any better. I have the AGX's set to 2/5 for nearly all types of racing. 

I asked why you would want to keep them set to full stiff all the time.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

wes said:


> *When the AGX's are set to full stiff the are nearly locked, meaning that they do not move much. There is no reason to drive around like this as it will ride like crap and it will not handle any better. I have the AGX's set to 2/5 for nearly all types of racing.
> 
> I asked why you would want to keep them set to full stiff all the time. *


In hoping to get the AGXs soon....so U would suggest 2/5 as a daily driver....How difficult if at all is to adjust??


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I ordered my AGXs, and i was wondering how it will be as a daily driver also.. on the 2/5 setting it is perfect?.. and like Mp2050 said, is it that easy to adjust like they portray it to be..?


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

Yes they are easy to adjust. The front ones, use a screwdriver and for the backs you turn the knobs.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Easy!*

Very easy to adjust. I would say 2/4 or 1/3 for a DD. 2/5 can get stiff but I have the 350/300 GC's so they are stiff already!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Easy!*



wes said:


> *Very easy to adjust. I would say 2/4 or 1/3 for a DD. 2/5 can get stiff but I have the 350/300 GC's so they are stiff already! *


I think Im getting excited.....:jump:


----------

